# xtrem Filejumping?



## Flame (26. November 2001)

Ich hab ne Frage:

Und zwar habe ich einen Katalog in Corel Draw10 erstellt.
Dieser ist nun ruiniert 

Nun hab ich eine ältere Datei gefunden und den Rest nochmal gemacht.

Nun zur Frage:

Wie bekomme ich die Seiten!!!! am besten in Freehand importiert um dort weiter zu machen?

Welches Format eignet sich am besten als Export- und Importformat? Da die Fonts mit eps dermaßen grottig aussehen. Kann es an den TT Fonts liegen? Brauch ich da PS fonts?

Wie kann ich in Freehand ne Textaufzählung machen? Mit Punkten vorne als Anstriche. Ist ja grotten eklich jeden Tab mit der Hand zu sezten.

Und wie kann ich Bilder mit höherer Auflösung einbinden? Die wollte ich dann kleiner schieben, das sie schärfer werden. Aber die Grafik darf ja net größer als die Seite sein. *grml*

Also nochmal in Kurzform:

1. Welches Datenformat um zwischen Adobe, Corel und XPress hinundher zu schieben um weiterzubearbeiten.
2. Welches Bildformat? Tiff?
3. Wie macht man ne Textaufzählung
4. Danke 

cya :FLAmE:

Hoffe diesmal, hier guckt einer nach, da es ja kein Photoshop ist


----------



## L-Boogie (5. Dezember 2001)

Moin moin

1. Welches Datenformat um zwischen Adobe, Corel und XPress hinundher zu schieben um weiterzubearbeiten.

Sollte eigentlich immer im EPS-Format gemacht werden.Ich mache zwar zu 100% Web, aber von alten Druckerkollegen weiß ich, dass die meistens hecktische Flecken bekommen, wenn es darum geht Sachen zu drucken die in Corel Draw gemacht sind. Da läßt sich meistens nix oder nur mit Fehlern was importieren. Ansonsten hilft nur: Neumachen. In Freehand oder Illustrator.

2. Welches Bildformat? Tiff? 
Importieren kannst du eigentlich alles. Wenn du Tiff nimmst werden die Dateien natürlich umso größer. Kommt auf die Qualität an, die du später haben willst. Die Bildschirmdarstellung von den Bilder ist bei mir immer etwas Pixelig, später beim Print sollte das allerdings wieder in Ordnung sein. Auch ohne Postscript Drucker 
Illustrator zeigt dir die Bilder besser an. Aber die meisten schwören halt für Print auf Freehand.

3. Wie macht man ne Textaufzählung
Selber machen. Aufzählungen wie in Word oder Dreamweaver gibt es hier nicht. 

4. Danke
Bidde ^_^


----------



## macjack (28. Januar 2002)

*bildbearbeitung*

Hi FLAmE

ich habe gute erfahrungen gemacht mit PNG.
wenn ich en bild in FreeHand nachzeichnen muss mache ich ein PND Datei davon und importiere in FreeHand.
das Bild wird enorm gross, aber wenn ich verkleinere, immernoch "sauscharf".


----------

